# الشيخ هاشم اسلام يفتى ثوار أغسطس خوارج يجب قتلهم وتعليق البرادعى عليها



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الشيخ هاشم اسلام يفتى :  ثوار أغسطس خوارج يجب قتلهم 
[YOUTUBE]pAUFuQCYxWE[/YOUTUBE]
وهو ده الطبيعى والمتوقع بعد الدوله الدينية 
وكان تعليق البرادعى على الهبل ده 





طبعا المفروض والطبيعى ان الشخص ده يتسجن 
لانه بيحرض على العنف وعلى القتل 
بس ده ممكن يحصل فى اى بلد محترمه فى العالم 
مش فى مصر 

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

عآيز بعد مآ خرجولنآ آلجمآعة آلإسلآمية وآلمتشددين وآلأرهآبيين من آلسجون
يدخلوآ آلشيخ آلغلبآن دآ

*دآ حتى عيب *:t23:



*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

*خوارج !! ههههههههههه
وماله علشان تبقى الصوره المتخلفه كملت
بس السؤال المهم سيادة المورسى راضى عن قاتلوهم دى !!
يعنى هيبقى قاعد مبسوط وفخور بعدد اللى هيتقتلوا اليوم ده وهيطلع فى مؤتمر رسمى يقول انتصرنا وقتلنا الخوارج *


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> عآيز بعد مآ خرجولنآ آلجمآعة آلإسلآمية وآلمتشددين وآلأرهآبيين من آلسجون
> يدخلوآ آلشيخ آلغلبآن دآ
> ...


تهييس صيام :smile01


----------



## رقيه (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا اخوه يا فضلا ء انا لم افهم الكلام جيدا بصراحة لكن كلمة فإن قاتلوكم  فاقتلوهم ديه ىالمشكله هتبقى فى الصف اللى هيبدا القتل لان هو قال فإن قاتلوكم يعنى انا او انتم لو اخى او اخوكم او احد اقاربكم قتلوا بسبب عبث احد او فوضى لن نسكت ولو سكتنا هيبقى فى قلوب مكسورة  لن تهدأ طوال العمر فكلنا بنى ادمين لا يوجد اختلاف وانا شخصيا قسما بالله لا ارضى ان ارى مصرى سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى ونسكت نحن فنحن نبكى الى الان على اخواننا واخواتنا من المسلمين والمسحيين الذين قتلوا فى يناير وارجوا من الله عزوجل ان لا يقتل احد فى 24 اعسطس 
وارجوا ان كان فهمى خاطئ او غير مفهوم ان تقولى لى بارك الله فيكم وأسأ الله أن يعين الدكتور محمد مرسى فهو لن يرضى بهذه الفوضى ابدا فالثورة لا تكون بالقتل وهو قال ان اخطأت فى شئ فقومونى فإن م افعل فاالميدان موجود  فهذا  مختصر ما قال وكلنا سمعنا هذا فادعوا لأبناء مصر جميغهم ان يهديهم الله  ويصلح بالهم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2012)

هم دائما يفتون لتبرير جرائمهم انهم كاذبون لا يعرفو الحق هم ظلمة


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال : القانون المصري لا يحوي مواداً تعاقب المحرضين على العنف والقتل علناً ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خوارج !! ههههههههههه
> وماله علشان تبقى الصوره المتخلفه كملت
> بس السؤال المهم سيادة المورسى راضى عن قاتلوهم دى !!
> يعنى هيبقى قاعد مبسوط وفخور بعدد اللى هيتقتلوا اليوم ده وهيطلع فى مؤتمر رسمى يقول انتصرنا وقتلنا الخوارج *


هذا اسلامنا الدين الحنيف 
اتحشمى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

رقيه قال:


> يا اخوه يا فضلا ء انا لم افهم الكلام جيدا بصراحة لكن كلمة فإن قاتلوكم  فاقتلوهم ديه ىالمشكله هتبقى فى الصف اللى هيبدا القتل لان هو قال فإن قاتلوكم يعنى انا او انتم لو اخى او اخوكم او احد اقاربكم قتلوا بسبب عبث احد او فوضى لن نسكت ولو سكتنا هيبقى فى قلوب مكسورة  لن تهدأ طوال العمر فكلنا بنى ادمين لا يوجد اختلاف وانا شخصيا قسما بالله لا ارضى ان ارى مصرى سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى ونسكت نحن فنحن نبكى الى الان على اخواننا واخواتنا من المسلمين والمسحيين الذين قتلوا فى يناير وارجوا من الله عزوجل ان لا يقتل احد فى 24 اعسطس
> وارجوا ان كان فهمى خاطئ او غير مفهوم ان تقولى لى بارك الله فيكم وأسأ الله أن يعين الدكتور محمد مرسى فهو لن يرضى بهذه الفوضى ابدا فالثورة لا تكون بالقتل وهو قال ان اخطأت فى شئ فقومونى فإن م افعل فاالميدان موجود  فهذا  مختصر ما قال وكلنا سمعنا هذا فادعوا لأبناء مصر جميغهم ان يهديهم الله  ويصلح بالهم


يا فندم ده بيقول لو حد مات منكم وهو بيقتل الخوارج يبقى شهيد فى الجنه 
ولو هما اتقتل منهم  يبقى له من الله ما يستحق
الراجل ده لازم يتحاكم


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هم دائما يفتون لتبرير جرائمهم انهم كاذبون لا يعرفو الحق هم ظلمة


المشكله انه شيخ ازهر
يعنى ده المفروض معتدل
تخيل المعتدل فيهم عامل كدة
امال المتطرف يبقى شكله عامل ازاى


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سؤال : القانون المصري لا يحوي مواداً تعاقب المحرضين على العنف والقتل علناً ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


مش كل القوانين تطبق على كل الناس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*بيتكلموا عن القتل بدم بارد كأنه زى شرب الميه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ممكن نعرف فيه كام سبب للقتل فى الاسلام؟؟؟​


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههه
كده بدأ الشوط الاول 
اتوقع يوم 24 هيبقي مجازر 
بس لازم الكل ينزل لو مفيش دم ساااال يبقي عمرنا ما هنعرف نخلع الاخوان من البلد
ربنا يحمي مصر من اللي جاي عليها 
يااااااااااارب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*شيخنا دلوقتى مع وائل الابراشى على دريم بيقول الناس فهمو الخطبة غلط و رافض الاعتذار لانه لم يخطئ .. كلام الليل زى الزبدة يطلع عليه النهار يسيح *


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

عندك حق شقاوة قلم 
انا لسه شايفاه علي دريم مع وائل الابراشي ومحمد ابو حامد
بصراحة راجل شكله بس يجيب اكتئاب

وعلي رأي الاخ سمعان 
كام سبب للقتل في الاسلام؟
وبما ان ثوار 24 يعتبروا خوارج علي ولي الامر 
فدمهم حلال​


----------



## Senamor (16 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بالبدايه ماحبيت اخش المقطع واكتفيت بما كتبه البرادعي وحمدين 

بس بعد ماشفت المقطع لقيت انه كلام عادي جدا  (إن قاتَلوكم فقاتِلوهم)

يعني دفاع عن النفس في حال تم الاعتداء على اللجان الشعبيه اللي نزلت تحمي ممتلكات البلد

خصوصا إن ابو حامد وعكاشه  نواياهم معروفة وهم اللي قالو هننزل نحرق البلد ونولع فيها ونقتل الريس

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *انا بالبدايه ماحبيت اخش المقطع واكتفيت بما كتبه البرادعي وحمدين
> 
> بس بعد ماشفت المقطع لقيت انه كلام عادي جدا  (إن قاتَلوكم فقاتِلوهم)
> 
> ...



*عسل و انت بتقول شكل للبيع بس بعينك مش هرد :ura1:*


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

اخ سينامور انت منين
من مصر 
فين قال ابو حامد وعكاشة هنولع البلد ونقتل الرئيس
مين اللي مولع في البلد 
مش مرسي وجماعته؟​


----------



## Senamor (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عسل و انت بتقول شكل للبيع بس بعينك مش هرد :ura1:*



*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يكون أحسن*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية موجودة لإحداث صدامات وسيقدمها الإخوان للحفاظ على حكمهم ، وبعد المجازر لن نعرف من بدأ المشاكل .*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يكون أحسن*



*ماهو احسنلك صدقنى مش احسنلى انا .. فهمتنى غلط :smile01*


----------



## Senamor (16 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اخ سينامور انت منين
> من مصر
> فين قال ابو حامد وعكاشة هنولع البلد ونقتل الرئيس
> مين اللي مولع في البلد
> مش مرسي وجماعته؟​



*دا مقطع عكاشه احد اهم قادة ثورة 24 اغسطس  واللي دعا ليها

بيقول فيه طبعا انه هيولع البلد نار وهيحلل دم مرسي

عشان كدا من الطبيعي سينزل الشعب المصري للدفاع عن البلد وحماية مقراتها من هؤلاء البلطجية *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngO7oJvQkoU


----------



## MaRiNa G (16 أغسطس 2012)

من الطبيعي ان ميليشيات الاخوان المسلحة تنزل تقتل في المتظاهرين 
ااااه عشان يعني يبرروا وجود جيش مسلح للاخوان 
مش كده 
بكرة هتطربق علي دماغ الكل بسبب الاخوان الارهابيين
خليكوا رواهم لحد ما تغرقوا
ربنا مع كل واحد هينزل يوم 24 كلنا ايد واحدة من اجل اسقاط حكم المرشد
​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

*بالفيديو عضو لجنة الفتوى: قاتلوا خوارج ثورة 24 أغسطس*

كتب – محمد الحكيم : 
أفتى هاشم إسلام، عضو لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف،  بوجوب قتال المشاركين  في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس المقررة ضد الجماعة إن قاتلوهم وإعتبارهم ''خوارج'' عن  ثورة 25 يناير.

قاتلوا خوارج ثورة 24 أغسطس

وأضاف  إسلام خلال مقطع فيديو قام برنامج ''الحقيقة'' الذي يُقدمه الإعلامي وائل  الإبراشي على فضائية ''دريم'' أن ثورة 24 أغسطس هى ثورة الخوارج والردة على  الديمقراطية والحرية بعدما أصبح الدكتور محمد مُرسي الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد.
وفي  نفس السياق رفض عبد الرحمن البر، عميد كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر وعضو  مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،مفتى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تلك  الفتوى واصفاً ذلك بالمبالغة الكبيرة وأن الأمر لا يستحق فتوى شرعياً،  معتبرًا هذه الفتوى ''تفتح بابًا على الإسلاميين لا حاجة له''.
واعتبر  البر الداعين للتظاهر ضد جماعة الإخوان يوم 24 أغسطس الجاري مجموعة من  العابثين الذين يمارسون العبث بطريقتهم ولا يستحقون الاهتمام''.
من  جهته عارض الفنان سامح الصريطي تلك الفتوى في مشادة مع هاشم إسلام '' لا  يحق أن يفتي أي شخص إلا المفتي ويقلب الرأي العام والفتن يعني إيه أقول  الشعب يضرب في بعضه.. إحنا ضدها لكن لابد من الحفاظ على حرية الرأي''.


[YOUTUBE]?v=pAUFuQCYxWE[/YOUTUBE]

 موقع مصراوي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أغسطس 2012)

هو شيخ متخلف يقول كلام متخلف


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

> هو شيخ متخلف يقول كلام متخلف


المشكلة ان فية شباب متخلف هينفز فتوي الجهل و التخلف


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2012)

*إحالة صاحب فتوى قتل المتظاهرين إلى المحكمة التأديبية*
*قال الشيخ على عبد البارى، أمين عام مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، أن المدعو هاشم إسلام، الواعظ بالأزهر وصاحب فتوى قتل المتظاهرين، يوم 24 أغسطس، أحيل إلى التحقيق فى تلك الواقعة، بعد أن ثبتت عن طريق مقطع الفيديو المتداول عبر مواقع الإنترنت، وأنه سيتم تحويله إلى محكمة تأديبية، وذلك بعد تعدد الشكاوى ضده، والتحقيق معه فى عدة وقائع سابقة، منها سبه لشيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب فى عدد من الفضائيات وميدان التحرير.*


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

*الأزهر يستنكر إباحة دم المعارضين.. ويؤكد: ''الشيخ ليس عضوا بلجنة الفتوى''*

كتب - محمد مصطفى:
استنكر الأزهر الشريف ما جاء على لسان الواعظ  هاشم إسلام، عن فتوى إباحة دم من يخرج في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس ضد الرئيس محمد  مرسي، معربا عن غضبه وقلقه لذلك.
وأكد الأزهر، في بيان له الخميس،  حصل مصراوي على نسخة منه، ما جاء على لسان الشيخ، مشيرا إلى أنه ليس عضوا  لا بمجمع البحوث الإسلامية ولا بلجنة الفتوى بالأزهر، وهو محال إلى التحقيق  في عدة وقائع تمثل خروجا على مقتضى وظيفته كواعظ بالأزهر.
وأكد  البيان أن الأزهر يحرم إراقة دماء الناس والمساس بأموالهم وأعراضهم؛ فهي  معصومةٌ ومحفوظة بنصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة، مستشهدا بقوله تعالى ''وَلَا  تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّ‌مَ اللَّـهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ ?  ذَ?لِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ''، [الأنعام: 151].
وأكمل  البيان: ''ما جاء في حديث الشيخ هاشم إسلام هو رأي خاص به لا يعبر عن  الأزهر من قريب أو بعيد،، ويهيب الأزهر الشريف بجموع المواطنين من أبناء  مصر بأن يلتفُّوا ويجتمعوا حول قيادتهم؛ لإعلاء مصلحة الوطن، والانتقال  بمصرَ إلى مرحلة العمل والإنتاج والاستقرار، وأنْ يتمسَّكوا بالوحدة، وألا  يلتَفِتوا إلى مُثِيرات الفتنة والخلاف وتمزيق الوطن''.
وأكد الأزهر  أنَّ ما صدَر من فتوى يُعبِّرُ عن رأي قائلها، وهو مسؤول عنها مسؤوليَّةً  قانونية؛ لمخالفتها النصوص الصريحة من الكتاب والسُّنَّة.
مصراوي​


----------



## رقيه (16 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بيتكلموا عن القتل بدم بارد كأنه زى شرب الميه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ممكن نعرف فيه كام سبب للقتل فى الاسلام؟؟؟​






 القتل ليس بهذه السهولة التى تتكلمون عنها ولا تكون إلا بسبب والإسلام لم يأمر بالقتال أصلا إلا أيضا بالحق كما فى قوله تعالى (( ولا تقتلوا النفس التى حرم الله إلا بالحق )) 
فالنفس بالنفس وفى الاية ((وَقَاتِلُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ (190) (البقره ) هنا يقول الذين يقاتونكم ونهى أيضا على الإعتداء 
 فالقتال مقرون بطائفة معتدية فقط وليس كل المشركين 

بل يأمرنا ببر المشركين إذا لم يحاربوننا 
"" لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين  لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم و تقسطو إليهم إن  الله يحب المقسطين "" (سورة الممتحنة آية رقم "8"
 ولكن الذين ينهانا الله عزوجل عن برهم فى مرحلة واحدة الا وهى مرحلة القتال فقط فقد قال الله 
إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ  اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَأَخْرَجُوكُمْ مِنْ  دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَنْ تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَنْ  يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)(الممتحنه)9

ولو كان القتال مشروع وليس ممنوع ما بقى على وجه الأرض الى زماننا هذا إلا الإسلام 

وعن ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه قال :- 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-
((أول ما يُقضى بين الناس يوم القيامة فى الدماء )) رواه البخارى ومسلم 

وفى حديث آخر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-
لزوال الدنيا جميعا أهون عند الله من دم سُفِك بغير حق ))

فليس خطأ فعله المسلم عن جهل يكون صحيح ولا يمثل الإسلام فكل بنى آدم خطَّـأ وخير الخطائون التوابون 
وأنا لا أعتقد أيضا بهذا فى المسيحية فليس كل مسيحى يمثل دينه لأنه بشر ويخطئ 
أرجوا أن أكون قد أوضحت ما أود توضيحه 
علما بأن دخولى على الإنترنت ليس كثيرا ولهذا سأتابع كلما أتاحت لي الفرصه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ما هو القرآن حمال أوجه فتم قتل مسيحيي العراق وتهجيرهم رداً على الاحتلال الأميركي رغم أن مسيحيي العراق أول من تظاهر ضد الغزو .*

*هذا مثال بسيط وأنتم معتدون في كل مكان وأنتم من اعتدى على بلادنا واحتلها وأسلمها بالقوة .*


----------



## رقيه (16 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ما هو القرآن حمال أوجه فتم قتل مسيحيي العراق وتهجيرهم رداً على الاحتلال الأميركي رغم أن مسيحيي العراق أول من تظاهر ضد الغزو .*
> 
> *هذا مثال بسيط وأنتم معتدون في كل مكان وأنتم من اعتدى على بلادنا واحتلها وأسلمها بالقوة .*




يا أخى الفاضل من الذى قتل مسيحي العراق ؟؟ المسلمون ؟؟ 


وكيف نحن أعتدينا نحن لم نعتدى على أحد نهائيا والذين يعتدون الإسلام يتبرأ منهم 
ولذلك أنا وضعت الاية بالاعلى فى مشاركتى 
((وَقَاتِلُوا فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ (190) (البقره ) هنا يقول الذين يقاتونكم ونهى أيضا على الإعتداء
فأى أعتداء ليس من الإسلام ولا حتى من أخلاق المسلم أن يعتدى على أى شخص حتى لو كان ملحد أو بوذى لإن الإسلام ينهاه 
وكيف أسلمناها بالقوة ؟؟ أين هذا لم اراه لإن كل إنسان حر فى عقيدته يختار كما يشاء أين القوة التى تتحدث عنها ؟
علما بأنى أقدر شعوركم والله 
فنحن فى مصر الحمد لله ليس بيننا أى عدواة فأنا لدى أصدقاء مسيحيون وأحبهم جداااااا والله وكنت دائما مناكفه معهم وتعاملت معهم كثير ومازلت أحبهم الى الان 
لماذا التفرقة أصلا ؟؟
ولذلك قلت الإسلام لم يأمر بالقتال إلا كما أوضحت الأية فمن فعل غير هذا فهو عاصى وليس لديه حجة أصلا للقتل وله عقابه فى الدنيا والأخرة من الله عزوجل 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

> يا أخى الفاضل من الذى
> قتل مسيحي العراق ؟؟ المسلمون ؟؟


*طبعاً ومذبحة سيدة النجاة الشهيرة 1% وأقل مما حدث*

*عليك التبرؤ إذاً من نصف الخلفاء ومن عمر بن الخطاب المجرم ومن عمرو بن العاص الذي سبى القرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2012)

*تقدم حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية ببلاغ إلى النائب العام، ضد الشيخ هاشم إسلام، الذى أفتى بإباحة إطلاق النار على المشاركين فى المظاهرات التى يتم الدعوة لها فى 24 أغسطس الجارى.*


----------



## رقيه (16 أغسطس 2012)

سبحان الله أى قلب هذا ربنا يرحمنا برحمته صراحة أنا أول مرة أسمع عن هذه المذبحة 
يا أخى هؤلاء على أشكال بشر ولكنهم وحوش كيف يقومون بعفل هذا القتل البشع وكيف استطاعوا أيضا 

أما عن عمروبن العاص وعمر بن الخطاب ؟؟ لكنى أود أن أقول شئ أنا أقرأ عنكم أى فى دينكم ولكنى أرى القصص تختلف 180 درجة  أنا أقرأ عن أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنى توقفت بسبب الدراسة فلقد قرأت  قصصهم وقصص الصحابة جميعهم قبل وبعد الإسلام فمنهم الشديد ومنهم اللين فوضح أنت ما تعرفه من المذكور عندكم


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2012)

مش هننتهى من الحوارات الدائرة فى الموضوع ولا ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2012)

*وجدى غنيم يؤيد فتوى قتل المتظاهرين فى 24 اغسطس ..ويطالب الشرطة بتنفيذها*
*غنيم: الاسلام دين قوة واحنا مش مسيحيين علشان لو ضربنا حد على خدنا الأيسر نعطى له الأيمن*
*بث الشيخ وجدى غنيم فيديو مسجل على موقع اليوتيوب ، يؤيد من خلاله فتوى الشيخ هاشم إسلام ، التى تبيح قتل المتظاهرين يوم 24 أغسطس المقبل ،واعتبارهم من الخوارج .
وقال وجدى غنيم :" أنا أؤيد فتوى أخى المحترم القوى المجاهد الشيخ هاشم إسلام ، وكان يجب على اخرين أن يقولوا هذا الكلام وأن يؤيدوه ولكنى خرجت اليوم لأوكد على تأييده فى الفتوى التى قالها لأنه اخويا فى الله والمسلم أخو المسلم "
وأضاف :" استمعت للفتوى بتاعته صوت وصورة وانا ما يضيرنى اللى بيعترضوا علي الفتوى ، وكان لازم هاشم يقولهم اخرسوا لأنهم ليسوا شيوخ ويجب أن يخرسوا امام الشيوخ مثلما يخرسوا أمام الطبيب الذى يامرهم بفعل أى شىء ولا يعترضوا "
وقال :" أى حد يتكلم عنى او عن اى شيخ ,,احطوا فى عينى لو جاب أيات وأحاديث ..لكننى لا أرد على أى شخص بيتكلم عن الدين مخيخى لأنه لا قيمه له "، متهماً بعض المشايخ ببيع أنفسهم دينهم من اجل بعض الملايين
وقال غنيم ان المعترضين على فتوى الشيخ هاشم سينتقم الله منهم لانهم يعارضون الحق ويقفون أمامه ،وأضاف انه استشهد بالحديث الذى يقول :" من بايع إماماً فأعطاه صفقة يده وثمرة فؤاده ،فليطعه ان استطاع ، فإن جاء اخر ينازعه ،فأضربوا عنقه " ، موجهاً رسالة الى المعارضين للفتوى قائلاً :" ده كلام النبى ..انت مين أنت علشان تعترض على كلام النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام "

وقال غنيم : القرآن يقول :" من اعتددى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم " ،وأضاف ل :"احنا مش مسيحيين علشان اذا ضربنا حد على خدنا الايسر نعط له الايمن "، نحن نتبع القرأن ، ويجب ان نعتدى عليه بنفس الاعتداء علينا دون أن نزود لان الله لا يحب المعتدين " وأكد ان هناك بعض من يتركون الفعل ويتمسكون فى رد الفعل ،مشدداً على أن الاسلام دين القوة وليس دين الضعف مستشهداً بالأية التى تقول :" اعتدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة "
وقال "انا لا ادافع عن الاخوان ولكن نحن انتخبنا مرسى باسم الثورة وليس باسم الاخوان ويجب ان نتركه يعمل وهاهو بدأ يعمل ويأخذ القرارات ..حتى مرديش يركب مراته وعياله فى طيارة الرئاسة وقطعلهم تذكرة ..وبينزل برجله ويمشى ..كان فين اللى قبل كده ؟"
وادعى غنيم أن الازهر هاجم الشيخ هشام بسبب الفتوى وحوله للتحقيق وان شيوخاً لم يقفوا بجانبه ،مطالباً اياهم بنصرته قائلاً :" انصروا اخاكم يا ناس ..دقون ايه دى وعمم ايه دى إذا مكنتش هتقول كلمه حق "
وقال غنيم :" كلام الشيخ هشام صحيح ولكن من يضرب عنق هؤلاء الخوارج هى الشرطة والرئاسة وليس المواطنين هم الذين يفعلون ذلك حتى لا تصبح فتنة "*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 أغسطس 2012)

*فيديو الشيخ وجدي غنيم و تأيدة لفتوي قتل المتظاهرين*

فيديو الشيخ وجدي غنيم و تأيدة لفتوي قتل المتظاهرين
[YOUTUBE]?v=GPVASKag8H4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 أغسطس 2012)

طيب 
سافنرض أن ( الثوار الجدد ) نجحوا فى إقصاء مرسى فى ثورة 24 أغسطس
جميل 
جاءوا بعويس الغير إخوانى يحكم 
دعونا نحن إلى ثورة 20 سبتمبر
فنجحنا واسقطنا عويس 
جئنا بعباس يحكم
فدعا عفاشة وخامد لثورة 10 أكتوبر
فأسقطوا عباس وجاؤوا بشاهين
معجبناش 
جئنا بألدوا
معجبهمش
جاؤوا بشاهين
قلنا ألدوا
قالوا شاهين
مش لاعبين
ولافاهمين


----------



## amgd beshara (20 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب
> سافنرض أن ( الثوار الجدد ) نجحوا فى إقصاء مرسى فى ثورة 24 أغسطس
> جميل
> جاءوا بعويس الغير إخوانى يحكم
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تصحيح صغير 
هو الناس اللى هتقوم بالثورة علي مرسي مش علشان اخواني 
لكن علشان قطع المية - قطع الكهربا و حاجات تانية انا مش فاكر اسبابها دلوقتي
و هدف الثورة مش اسقاط مرسي لكن ليها اهداف تانية زي اطلاق الحريات  و غيرة

فالموضوع اصلا مش علشان اخواني و انا كمصري مش مع انة يمشي دلوقتي بالشكل دة لازم ياخد فرصة اكبر شوية فهيعمل بلاوي اكبر شوية ساعتها كل الشعب هيقوم علية 
واتمني دة ميحصلش


----------

